# Hello from Weatherford



## B.Eddlemon (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello Brothers, I am Bryan and I am a member at Oliver Branch #792. I was raised in December 2009. I am glad to find this site and be able to communicate with others in the area. 

My Grand-Father was a member before his death at Haltom City/Riverside and possibly Smithfield. His name was J.C. Eddlemon. He passed away when I was very young so if anyone knew him I would like to talk with them to get any info available. Thanks Bryan


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to the site Bro. Bryan!


----------



## Jay (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome Brother Bryan, Hope you enjoy the site and if your ever in the big city of Lake Worth on the first Tue. of  the month feel free to stop by and sit in lodge with us Lake Worth Masons.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Raven (Jan 29, 2010)

_Welcome, Brother!  _


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## JTM (Jan 29, 2010)

welcome.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jrkimbrell (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello Bryan, my name is Robert, I am an E.A. living in Aledo, I intend to become active in the Weatherford lodge, I moved here from Grapevine where I began, I have been inactive for some time due to a variety of reasons, maybe I will see you there!


----------



## Raven (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello to you as well, Bro. Robert! Welcome!



jrkimbrell said:


> Hello Bryan, my name is Robert, I am an E.A. living in Aledo, I intend to become active in the Weatherford lodge, I moved here from Grapevine where I began, I have been inactive for some time due to a variety of reasons, maybe I will see you there!


----------

